# SSH session crashes on new installation



## Baiazid (Jan 21, 2011)

I have 3 PCs:  HP Proliant 360, Sunfire V20Z and a workstation Dell Optiplex GX620

I have following CDs: FreeBSD 8.0 i386, FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64 and FreeBSD 8.1 AMD 64

I install custom all 3 with: 
USERS: user freebsd and pass 123, root pass 123, freebsd user in wheel group.
NET: name kathmandu, domain xxxyyy.com, ip 172.16.0.230, dns 172.16.0.210, gw 172.16.0.250, if name bge0 (all 3 have this if)
RC.CONF: add just sshd_enable="yes"

after reboot all fine locally, then I log in via SSH with user freebsd, then su for root access. 

CMD1: portsnap fetch -> works fine
CMD2: portsnap extract -> extracts some part then nothing for 1-2minutes. Then some other part, then again nothing. After that putty: Network error: Software caused connection abort.

I did everything in sshd_config to keep the connection up, and hangs on all 3 computers. If I run instead this command locally: WORKS!!! Via SSH dies.

Test2: via SSH session I run man sshd_config and play with page_up page_down keys. I do this 3-4 times and hangs! Then I am disconnected from ssh.

If I run several SSH connections in parallel only the one hangs are disconnected. The others are fine.

I never ever encountered this! I have another test 8.0 FreeBSD I installed a couple months ago and that one worked nice with portsnap. Thought to reinstall BSD on that machine and now hangs as well!

All are fresh install machines.

Thought is something wrong with bge interface and just enabled ftpd and start to transfer big files. WORKED. Only SSH dies! Why why why?


----------



## Baiazid (Jan 21, 2011)

so I can crash SSH console in:
1. run portsnap extract
2. man sshd_config and abuse of pg_down and pg_up
3. man ping and same abuse of keys
4. vmstat -i runned many times.

All 4 have in common: lot of text displayed fast on the console.


----------



## Baiazid (Jan 21, 2011)

here same issue:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2006-March/117701.html


----------



## Baiazid (Jan 21, 2011)

After a few tryouts with openssh 5.4p1, 5.2p1, 5.1p1 and 5.6p1 ... and same result, I tried differently:

1. WinXP Putty: ssh my BSD Kathmandu, execute portsnap extract to generate output: HANGS somewhere /usr/ports/audio/l*

2. WinXP putty: ssh another BSD machine (running in a virtual box) SANTIAGO, and from SANTIAGO ssh Kathmandu, exectute same crap and IS WORKING FINE.

I will go home to get a beer ....


----------



## JacobVoo (Jan 21, 2011)

The same thing happens today with new installation of FreeBSD 8.1. I tried to install apache22 and it crushed ssh connection and whole server.


----------



## anomie (Jan 21, 2011)

@Baiazid: No idea about cause and effect. I'd walk through the suggestions you cited from the mailing list.  

Just because I'm curious, what if you use sysutils/tmux? Are you able to ssh back in and re-attach?


----------



## gnoma (Jan 25, 2011)

What does the logs say about that issue? Do you have any records in /var/log/messages from the time when the openssh hangs?

And just for each case you can try to boot in single user mode and try to check the filesystem for errors. I've seen such a hangs caused by power down and ended without any records in the logs, after checked/repaired the filesystem everything works fine.

But first check the logs and post if there comes anything interesting.


----------

